# 心有灵犀一点通



## faithhest

大家好，下面这句话中的“心有灵犀一点通”怎么翻译比较贴切呢？能不能帮忙翻译一下，谢谢！

听大自然的声音得用心、用灵来感觉，心有灵犀一点通啊，有心有灵的人肯定能感觉得到。


----------



## Skatinginbc

Not sure what you intend to say.  Do you mean the heart, if acting in concert with all faculties of perception, can detect the presence of a faint stimulus?  In other words, 靈 = senses (faculties of perception)?


----------



## NewAmerica

My version: Be led by your heart and you'll be touched.


----------



## faithhest

我理解“心有灵犀一点通”的意思是：心灵相通了，就能明白彼此的心意。这里说的是：要想听见大自然的声音，就要用心来听，只有用心灵来倾听，才能听懂大自然的声音，明白大自然的意思。你们觉得怎么翻译能传达出这个意思？谢谢！


----------



## Skatinginbc

faithhest said:


> 我理解“心有灵犀一点通”的意思是：心灵相通了，就能明白彼此的心意...只有用心灵来倾听，才能听懂大自然的声音


你的心靈和誰的相通？ 彼此是誰和誰？

假如是你的心靈和大自然的相通，「明白彼此心意」就是你了解大自然，大自然也了解你.  大自然真能了解你嗎？就算能，這跟後文有啥關係?  好像牛頭不對馬嘴，因為你的原句沒點到「相互」(mutual，reciprocal) 之處.  也因如此, 我不確定你是真的指「彼此」，還是單向、 設身處地、用心用靈地去了解.

假如不用該成語的平常解釋，請問：你的「心有靈犀一點通」的「靈」是什麼意思？


----------



## retrogradedwithwind

原句是个病句……心有灵犀一点通用错了……


----------



## faithhest

Skatinginbc 说:

 “我不確定你是真的指「彼此」，還是單向、 設身處地、用心用靈地去了解.

假如不用該成語的平常解釋，請問：你的「心有靈犀一點通」的「靈」是什麼意思？”

我的意思是单向来说，你要用心用灵去了解，从对方角度来说，这里的大自然暗指上天（就是上帝），上帝对每一个人都是非常了解的，所以，就可以说是“心有灵犀一点通”吧。
这么解释的话，这里的“心有灵犀一点通”怎么翻译能传达这个方向的意思呢？


----------



## Skatinginbc

我雖有心，但無足夠的靈犀來了解你的中文，你點了又點，我還是不通，恕我愛莫能助了.


----------



## faithhest

Skatinginbc said:


> 我雖有心，但無足夠的靈犀來了解你的中文，你點了又點，我還是不通，恕我愛莫能助了.


没关系，可能是我没说清楚吧，我自己再琢磨琢磨吧。Thanks for your patience. 如果你有什么思路的话，don't hesitate to share with me.


----------



## SuperXW

“误用”还是“活用”，见仁见智了。我觉得太死板就没意思了。“灵犀”本来就是虚构的吧，以前这句形容男女之爱，现在也不限于此了，语言本来就是发展变化的。现在作者又想通上大自然和上帝，虽然成语没人这么用过，但意思不难理解。


----------



## retrogradedwithwind

无论怎么用，都要存在两个“人”，然后才能心有灵犀。把大自然拟人化来用这个词，也可以，但句子显然不是这么造的。如此简单的句子还要想一下才能理解，说明句子至少不地道。

我是认为这是病句的。


----------



## Skatinginbc

SuperXW said:


> 虽然成语没人这么用过，但意思不难理解。


給個詮釋不難， 難就難在你的理解或我的理解不見得會和樓主想說的一致.  要翻成英文， 總得知道「靈」、「靈犀」、「一點」、「通」 在樓主句中的意思吧！ 我屢次問「靈」的定義，都沒得到解釋.

解釋不難，我給個例子:
聽天音(上天透過大自然傳達的音訊)得用心(heart)用靈(soul 靈魂).  心若有了靈犀(靈魂的觸角)，便能一點(稍微被上天指點)就通(通曉天意).

聽天音得用心用靈(alertness, 五官靈敏, 高度的靈敏性), 心若有了靈犀 (五官靈敏的觸角), 只需一點(一點點的線索)就能通(與天溝通).

當然，還有更多不同的解釋.

我要的是樓主自己的解釋，才能幫他翻出他的句子(不是你的，不是我的，是他的句子，只有他能說明自己想表達的意思).


----------



## NewAmerica

Skatinginbc said:


> 我要的是樓主自己的解釋，才能幫他翻出他的句子(不是你的，不是我的，是他的句子，只有他能說明自己想表達的意思).



你是在舍近求远。

解释的要旨，首先在于立足经典，其次才考虑作者的特殊性。而经典对“灵犀”的定义就是：两心相通，互相理解。这就是为什么我会给出”Be led by your heart and you'll be touched“ 这个译本的原因。

这个经典定义是朴素求实的，并不存在神秘性。

但是作者无视经典定义，一味强调自己的特殊性（或者说一味塞进自己的私货)，这正是让你无所适从、爱莫能助的原因。与此同时，作者本人也无法厘清头绪，因为上帝本身就是子虚乌有的。


----------



## faithhest

谢谢大家能在这里畅所欲言，我的意思接近Skatinginbc说的，但这里的灵犀是指“灵”，就是后面“有心有灵的人”中的“灵”，就是圣经中说的“灵”spirit，大体意思是：人如果有灵的话，上帝稍微一指点（提醒），人就能明白上帝的意思。
意思接近NewAmerica给的译文“Be led by your heart and you'll be touched."
如果谁还有不同的译文，please feel free to share with me. Many thanks.


----------

